# 15g Emersed Crypt setup **noob warning**



## speedie408 (May 4, 2009)

Over the past 5 months, I've been bittin by the emersed crypt bug and since then, I've been collecting whatever crypt that I can. I even got some that I don't even have a proper ID yet, but that's why I'm here with this setup. Maybe after they grow, you folks can help me ID them. Please do keep in mind that I'm as green as can be with this type of setup. If you experts see anything wrong with my setup, do tell. I can take constructive critisism. I've also got some questions and hope some of you may have the answers to. Here we go.

Tank - 15g reptilian tank with slidable mesh top

Lights - Coralife 24Wx2 t5ho w/6500K GE bulbs This may be overkill on lights, but it's all I got atm. I may end up suspending them a little higher if necessary. ATM I'm able to cut down the lights by using an extra thick layering of saran wrap, wrapped around the screen mesh top. The mesh limits a decent amount of lights from the t5's. How long should I leave the lights on?

I'm assuming this light should easily sustain my tank humidity without using a tank heater durring lights on. Is it really nessisary to maintain the temp/humidity at night? Would this be a problem since I don't have a tank heater?

I decided to use an organic potting soil: Foxfarm Organic - made from bat and worm pooo, yum! Will this stuff be ok to grow all crypts? 









Got this to top off my pots and keep moisture in: Vermiculite - am I using this stuff correctly? I used a thin layer in each pot at the very top layer. 









3" netted pots









Osmocote for future dosing. Has anyone used this product with emersed crypts before? If so, how much do I dose per pot and how often?









Tags for when I actually get most of them ID'd. I only know half my plants names atm.









It's still a virgin... not for long tho.









The gathering









Here are some of the plants. 
C. rose 









Mystery crypt 









C. green gecko 









C. nurii 'mutated' 









C. hudoroi 









Devirginized









Now for them to grow. **fingers crossed**:whoo:


----------



## speedie408 (May 4, 2009)

One more question:

Do I have to keep spraying the leaves as they dry up, throughout the day?


----------



## looking4roselines (May 10, 2008)

If you maintain your humidity level > 70%, you dont need to mist them.

You can pick up a temp/humidity gauge for less than 10 bucks at wal-mart.


----------



## 954baby (Feb 8, 2008)

Everything looks good so far. I've tried the fox farm soil and it works just fine. You might experience a weird greenish/white fungus but since you capped the top off with vermiculite I doubt that it will even grown. I've never used osmocote plant food but i've heard it works just fine. I've been using fox farm's grow big hydroponic fertilizer and that seems to work just fine. I'd really like to get some Tropica Master Grow fertilizer again, that worked the best for me. Best of luck with the new setup, it seems like you have plenty of room for expansion which you will probably fill up with no time.


----------



## deftones2015 (Dec 7, 2007)

Looks like you're off to a great start


----------



## legomaniac89 (Mar 19, 2008)

Sweet dude. Welcome to the dark side of the force


----------



## rjfurbank (Jan 21, 2008)

Looks good! Keep us posted as things develop. Always interested to see how different set ups work out.


----------



## Nick_ (May 3, 2010)

This is Speedie408. For some odd reason I can't post anymore, anywhere so I had to make a new account. I'll be using this one from now on. 

Another question for you guys/ladies: Should I crack open the lid to get new air into the setup? I find that if I leave it cracked open (1"gap) the condensation starts to dry up at the top of the tank. I don't have a humidity gauge yet so I'm just making sure it's safe for the plants.


----------



## deftones2015 (Dec 7, 2007)

I keep about half to a quarter inch at the back of my tank open for air. If you don't feel comfortable with the humidity you can either close the gap, or mist the plants once or twice a day.


----------



## Nick_ (May 3, 2010)

deftones2015 said:


> I keep about half to a quarter inch at the back of my tank open for air. If you don't feel comfortable with the humidity you can either close the gap, or mist the plants once or twice a day.


With no heater, my temp gets to about 82*. I'm thinking I should probably raise my light a tad. I've been misting once a day and the plants are responding well to the change. 99% of the submersed leaves have not melted yet and look like they'll convert. I'm surprised, there's already signs of new leaves on a few of the plants. :whoo:


----------



## deftones2015 (Dec 7, 2007)

Sounds like you're off to a good start. I my opinion 82 should be fine as long as it's steady. If it fluctuates higher you may have problems but I don't know for sure. I keep my water temp around 79-80 and there is plenty of humidity.


----------



## speedie408 (May 4, 2009)

Update #1

About 2 weeks ago, I sprinkled some Osmocote on the plants to make sure they're still getting enough nutrients. They all seem to be doing fine except for the Hudoroi. Since it was planted it sprouted a new emersed leaf but then it melted down to 1 leaf. I'm thinking it's dying because this plant is a hard water species.

There seems to be some weird mold that grows on the decaying leaves.... I'm guessing this is normal due to the high humidity.

Here are some pics of a few of the crypts that are doing well:

C. nurii 'mutated' - this plant lost all its immersed leaves and is starting to show some new growth. An extremely slow grower this one.









C. noritoi









C. ?? (needs IDing)









C. blassi - It's shooting up a new emersed leaf finally.









C. parva 









C. wendtii 'morph' - acquired melted to the rhizome but slowly came back to life in this setup with all new emersed leaves.









C. Mi Oya - Notice the new emersed leaf is getting some new stripes.









FTS


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

Seems like everyone is going emersed these days!


----------



## speedie408 (May 4, 2009)

"These days"?? hehe that last post was over 2 years ago Tex. 

I've since dumped alot of my emersed plants away. I can post up an update soon if you want to see what I have left .


----------



## Trail_Mix (Nov 12, 2011)

What ever happened with the hudoroi? I'm getting some myself and would like any advice I can get. I was planning on growing it emersed.


----------



## Jonnywhoop (Nov 24, 2012)

makes me want to start an emersed setup..


----------



## chad320 (Mar 30, 2010)

Are you still doing anything emergent Nick? Bucephalandras?


----------



## Patriot100% (Nov 12, 2011)

I must start one now.


----------

